# East Anglia Rep.



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

I have had a quick look through the threads, but I am unable to find out who my area Rep. is?

If anyone could point me in the right direction please!

I was wondering if there is any meets planned? :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The regional Reps are shown on the TTOC site here:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=3916

There doesn't seem to be one close to you, nearest being around Northampton and in Kent. :?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi MXS,

There used to be an East Anglia Rep called Max, who took the job on and organised a few meets towards the beginning of 2010, but then he sold his MK1 TT and bought a Porker!

Since him stepping down there has been no Rep for your area and no meets either. As far as i know he had a few turn outs of 7-8 cars at the meets he organised.

So if yourself, or anybody else is interested in trying to organise some meets or become the Rep for EA, please drop me a line.

Thank you 

Paul


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

brittan said:


> The regional Reps are shown on the TTOC site here:
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=3916
> 
> There doesn't seem to be one close to you, nearest being around Northampton and in Kent. :?


Thanks brittan.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Redscouse said:


> Hi MXS,
> 
> There used to be an East Anglia Rep called Max, who took the job on and organised a few meets towards the beginning of 2010, but then he sold his MK1 TT and bought a Porker!
> 
> ...


Paul, PM sent.


----------



## DirrTT (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey i would liek to do some east anglia meetings? anyone from around ipswich area or bury??


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Any TT owners out there from Norfolk/Suffolk area who would like to help me plan an event this summer?

Drop me a PM.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

MXS said:


> Any TT owners out there from Norfolk/Suffolk area who would like to help me plan an event this summer?
> 
> Drop me a PM.


I would like to attend a meet to represent our county and can assist where I can


----------



## Terry s (Apr 27, 2011)

I live in Reydon near Southwold, I would be interested but I dont pick up my new car until the 1st Sept. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

ryanmtt said:


> MXS said:
> 
> 
> > Any TT owners out there from Norfolk/Suffolk area who would like to help me plan an event this summer?
> ...


PM sent.


----------

